# Poughkeepsie NY 10/29 10/30



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Few shots I took before, during and after the storm.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

A few more


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a neighbor of yours so to speak.Mallen Excavating,also in Potown.Shop is in Po'k--6-8'',but where I live in Lake Carmel we got SLAMMED---16-18''. Just got power back last night.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

dog didn't want the marker to be there?


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

it was in her way so she took care of it


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I got about 16" in MT. Kisco NY and it was heavy. Broken trees everywhere. I just got power back about an hour ago. Man i wasnt ready for this one. I know they were forcasting it but i didnt beleive them, but I got throught the storm with no issues on either truck. I saw on the news that some place in western mass. was the hot spot with 27 inches. What a weird holloween. I have a few acounts in pound ridge ny thats about 10 miles east of my house and they only got about 6 inches.. This storms totals varied a lot from town to town. It reminded me of the spring snow storm 2 years ago with all the tress down. Hope the season continues like this.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

blue are you talking about the storm in late feb of 09? we got a lot of heavy snow then but not as much damage or power outages. this storm one minute you had a clear path to get out the next minute you were avoiding trees and live wires.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes that late feb storm sorry for the confusion. Well on that storm i lost power for 7 days. You are right this snowstorm was far worse


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

yep remember that one. only got 3 hrs of sleep from when it started till the end. seemed like it snowed for 5 days straight


----------

